# The Official Project Runway, Season 13 thread--may contain spoilers.



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Woohoo, Project Runway has started.  Watched Road to the Runway and am watching the first episode now!

Happy, happy day....getting out a quilt to bind while I watch.

Betsy


----------



## CherieMarks (Oct 10, 2011)

I haven't been excited about much lately, but when I saw Tim and Heidi on a morning show last week, talking about the new season, my heart lifted sky-high.  I love, love, love PR.  It is one of my auto DVR's, but I often can't wait to watch it on the weekend like I plan and end up staying up, eyes glued to the screen anyway.  Yay!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I think it's an interesting group and certainly the winner of the first challenge was unexpected.... I liked it, though not my favorite... it is interesting that in _both_ her auditions, two different sets of judges were bowled over by her... while I have to say I was not so impressed. The look on that one girl's face when she won (the catty one who did the red dress) was priceless. Should be an interesting season!


----------



## CherieMarks (Oct 10, 2011)

Cuechick said:


> I think it's an interesting group and certainly the winner of the first challenge was unexpected.... I liked it, though not my favorite... it is interesting that in _both_ her auditions, two different sets of judges were bowled over by her... while I have to say I was not so impressed. The look on that one girl's face when she won (the catty one who did the red dress) was priceless. Should be an interesting season!


I was very surprised with who won this time around too. I think the judges have seen it all, and she showed a fresh perspective. To me, the dress looked like the tattered costume in an 80's comedy, worn by the heroine who's been through an extremely rough evening--kind of like Blind Date or Adventures in Babysitting.

And yes! The catty designer's look was classic. I'm sure it was what everyone else was feeling on the inside, but she showed it on the outside.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I actually liked the winner's audition dresses better than the one she made in the challenge.  And the expression of the catty designer, and also the guy who finished next-to-the-bottom were both priceless!  I texted about those two's expressions to my girlfriend this morning when we were discussing PR.

I liked the pants with the triangles.  

So glad it's back!

Betsy


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

It is exciting to have Project Runway back!  We love this show!  It felt like high school with Korina and Mitchell picking apart everyone's designs.  Korina's expression was positively priceless!  I think it's going to be a great season!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I thought about this first show a bit more and really think the judges were sending message... that they want these designers to take risks... playing it safe can get you sent home and creativity, even if not perfect is what they are looking for... Heidi kept saying how she had never seen anything like it... and I also think it might be one of those garments that look better in real life than on TV.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Loved the challenge in tonight's episode and thought there were some fantastic designs as a result.  I think this is a really talented group!

Betsy


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

I agree Betsy - it was a really interesting challenge and some of the results were amazing. Looks like a lot of people were unhappy with the results. I wish we could have gotten a closer look at the "safe" teams' dresses, particularly thAt blue team with all the sparkly CD's and such. Didn't the website used to have a "Rate the Runway" feature with several views of each outfit? I can't access that on my iPad - it keeps telling me to download the Lifetime app and won't take me to the actual website. Will have to wait till tomorrow and check it out on my laptop during lunchtime at the office I guess. I would love to hear Tim Gunn's take on the designs as well.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I love this show!  The designers really stepped up to the unconventional challenge with the exception of a few!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I agree sky-blue, you really see the creativity.. I thought Heidi was a bit harsh on Angela (?)... the one designer who is already hanging by an emotional thread! I liked her dress ok, don't think she will last much longer... I thought the chick


Spoiler



that went home was such a baby. I was routing for her but as she went on and on, I was glad to see her go. I don't understand what she expected, for the indian girl to give up her immunity? If she had been in her position, she would have been so happy....and they were responsible for talking out of her out of her original ideal... sheep never get that they are heading toward a train wreck till its too late!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Cuechick said:


> I agree sky-blue, you really see the creativity.. I thought Heidi was a bit harsh on Angela (?)... the one designer who is already hanging by an emotional thread! I liked her dress ok, don't think she will last much longer... I thought the chick
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I completely agree!


Spoiler



Talk about self entitlement! She whined and complained to the judges, the other contestants, Tim, during her exit interview, and is probably still whining! I am so glad she is gone! I loved the Indian girl's skirt she made before she was bullied out of making it! Hernan has quite the ego. I thought they might ask him to leave, too!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> I agree sky-blue, you really see the creativity.. I thought Heidi was a bit harsh on Angela (?)... the one designer who is already hanging by an emotional thread! I liked her dress ok, don't think she will last much longer... I thought the chick
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Exactly!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I have to say I was pretty surprised by the judges choice.... again!


Spoiler



I really thought the Asian girl (not Angela) with that amazing green coat should have won. I really thought she blew it out of the water... I do love seeing the other designer's puzzlement over the decision.. ! I like the Indian girl, (sorry I'm really bad with names) but not her designs so much...I really don't see what the judges see.

Very glad to see Angela go home.. when she was complaining about all the criticism I wanted to slap her. Have you never watched the show? And this is how you learn and grow...! Not to mention what a tough biz it is, one where you will always be judged! If you can't take it, then stay home, go back to your safe finance job and make cloths for friends and family as a hobby. Tim's advice to her was very spot on... this was not the right thing for her.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

The new season snuck up on me and I just got caught up. Blown away by last night's winner. My husband was watching (he usually doesn't) and when the top two went into the designer's lounge I told him "Watch all the designers faces when they see that


Spoiler



Sandhya


 won." Priceless.


Spoiler



I haven't liked her designs at all but I like her and the fact that the other designers are appalled that she keeps winning is very entertaining.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

drenfrow said:


> The new season snuck up on me and I just got caught up. Blown away by last night's winner. My husband was watching (he usually doesn't) and when the top two went into the designer's lounge I told him "Watch all the designers faces when they see that
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I feel the same way. I love that some of the snooty designers have been knocked down a peg or two. Maybe instead of judging, they should look at what the judges like and why and do a little self evaluation. Not that they should copy...they just need to look at how they could amp up their designs.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I think the judges like the huge risks that she takes...  !


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

It appears the way to win this year is to


Spoiler



add fringe to your design!


 Three winning dresses with


Spoiler



fringe


!

At least


Spoiler



Mitchell


 is gone! I think


Spoiler



Christina


 could have saved herself by


Spoiler



adding straps and making her dress a halter.


As bad as


Spoiler



Korinna's


 dress was, I'm surprised she didn't leave as well. So many epic fails in this challenge.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Karina should have gone over Christina... I think they kept her for the drama she adds with all her catty comments....


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Cuechick said:


> Karina should have gone over Christina... I think they kept her for the drama she adds with all her catty comments....


Well she's finally gone!! YEAH! Such a poor sport! She's very entitled, bitter, and angry! She certainly revealed her true colors!!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

That is for sure... I learned via Twitter her name is spelled with an "O" .... Korina... and someone aptly dubbed her Korina De Ville!

I can't wait for the reunion show! I was rooting for Char to make it just cause I knew it would make that mean girl mad!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Cuechick said:


> That is for sure... I learned via Twitter her name is spelled with an "O" .... Korina... and someone aptly dubbed her Korina De Ville!
> 
> I can't wait for the reunion show! I was rooting for Char to make it just cause I knew it would make that mean girl mad!


Me, too! The reunion show should be very entertaining! I don't think Char will win, but imagine Korinna's meltdown if that happens!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I made my husband watch her when she had to walk over next to Char as her assistant.  OMG, body language.... ROFL.  I would have made her do it.    But I guess it wouldn't have been fair to Char. 

Betsy


----------



## CherieMarks (Oct 10, 2011)

skyblue said:


> Well she's finally gone!! YEAH! Such a poor sport! She's very entitled, bitter, and angry! She certainly revealed her true colors!!


What surprised me most was her comment that there would be clients out there who would WANT to work with her. After her self-absorbed rant, I certainly wouldn't. She needs to change her attitude.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

So true Cherie! I noticed she has only a little over 1000 twitter followers, pretty low for a contestant on a show like PR...she did little with her attitude to boost her career and much more likely damaged it...

I know many reality peeps like to blame editing when they come off badly but editing did not put all those mean words in her mouth.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Cuechick said:


> So true Cherie! I noticed she has only a little over 1000 twitter followers, pretty low for a contestant on a show like PR...she did little with her attitude to boost her career and much more likely damaged it...
> 
> I know many reality peeps like to blame editing when they come off badly but editing did not put all those mean words in her mouth.


Yes, indeed! She spewed plenty of mean words, and her body language couldn't be camouflaged!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There have been lots of contestants who thought they were wrongly judged off the show, but few have ever been so vitriolic about it.  And that body language wasn't added in, as skyblue says!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Apparently, some of the designers, I guess the last several, get to "decoy" shows at Fashion Week so that no one will know from watching Fashion Week who actually is in the final.

jezebel.com/korina-is-project-runways-new-biggest-sore-loser-1644735061



Spoiler



Quote from above link: The worst part of this whole deal is that Korina still got a decoy show at fashion week. After all that bitchcraft and basic *ss fashion, she still gets to show at fashion week. Actually the worst part of this is that people are caping for her.



I didn't realize that.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I just realized a few weeks ago that I can watch it on my Fire. Way too many commercials, but I'm really enjoying it.

What's the deal with Amanda? It sounds like she was on a previous season and they brought her back.

My three favorites made it to the finals, Sean, Kini and Amanda. I've liked Sean since his Rainway dress. Char is okay, but at least she'll be able to show what she can do given enough time and material.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I just realized a few weeks ago that I can watch it on my Fire. Way too many commercials, but I'm really enjoying it.
> 
> What's the deal with Amanda? It sounds like she was on a previous season and they brought her back.
> 
> My three favorites made it to the finals, Sean, Kini and Amanda. I've liked Sean since his Rainway dress. Char is okay, but at least she'll be able to show what she can do given enough time and material.


Yes, Amanda is a re-run. They've done that the last couple seasons, I think? Not sure whether it's viewer's choice or something?

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

CherieMarks said:


> What surprised me most was her comment that there would be clients out there who would WANT to work with her. After her self-absorbed rant, I certainly wouldn't. She needs to change her attitude.


Kenley anyone?


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I did not dislike Kenley.... on the contrary, I felt bad for her and felt like the other designers kind of ganged up on her... she was a bit cocky and said some mean things but no where near the extent of Korina... I felt she was just socially challenged when it came to dealing with the other designers... I think she'd mentioned she was raised by her grandmother and I chalked some of this up to that...

She was also very talented imo, I loved her style and cloths... she came back and did well on a PR-All Stars and came off much better as I recall...

Here is a pic of her incase some don't recall... here cloths were and still are vey retro inspired... http://kenleycollins.com


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah, but then she threw the VCR and the cat at her boyfriend.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yeah, but then she threw the VCR and the cat at her boyfriend.


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

love this show! Haven't had a chance to watch the most recent episode, but I really hope that Kini (?) wins. Really like most of what he's made


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Kenley anyone?


Before this season, Tim Gunn named Kenley as the person whose behavior most bothered him:
http://www.zap2it.com/blogs/project_runways_tim_gunn_calls_out_kenley_collins_as_the_shows_problem_child-2012-08

EDIT: And I had to look up what Gertie alluded to:
http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20266492,00.html
and
http://www.buddytv.com/articles/project-runway/project-runway-5-winner-takes-27191.aspx


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ah, I thought it was a VCR but I see it was a laptop. It was assaulting him with the cat that got to me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Ah, I thought it was a VCR but I see it was a laptop. It was assaulting him with the cat that got to me.


Apparently she got to keep the cat?

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

It was fun to see Christian Siriano again. Apparently, he's going to be hosting or judging the new kiddie version of PR called Threads. Not something I'll be watching. Seeing 11 year olds throwing hissy fits isn't my idea of entertainment.


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm really surprised that


Spoiler



Char


made it to the end. She seems like a really nice person but honestly I don't think she's as good a designer as the others. My husband thinks the judges passed her through to stick it to


Spoiler



Korina


. Excited about next week and then Project Runway: All Stars starts on the 24th


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And see, I always think they pass Tim's saves on to make Tim look good...


Though they also consider the television drama aspect, I'm sure.  So maybe the "sticking it" aspect was part of it.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And see, I always think they pass Tim's saves on to make Tim look good...
> 
> 
> Though they also consider the television drama aspect, I'm sure. So maybe the "sticking it" aspect was part of it.
> ...


We only think it's about the fashion, but it's really all about the drama.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Most of these reality shows have a disclaimer somewhere in the fine print of the credits that "other factors" are taken in to consideration.  

Yes, it's all about the drama....

Betsy


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, the villains have always made it interesting... remember Wendy Pepper? Sad that it seems to always be women... !

I agree that Char's moving on talent wise is questionable but I think she shows a very different point of view, urban women... that the show has not really shown before. I personally would like to see what she comes up with given more time... but it is not my taste, I admit. 

I do think this has been the most entertaining season in some time and I agree with Nick's blog... there is a very good chance Korina will be back on an All-Stars show in the near future.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> Well, the villains have always made it interesting... remember Wendy Pepper? Sad that it seems to always be women... !
> 
> I agree that Char's moving on talent wise is questionable but I think she shows a very different point of view, urban women... that the show has not really shown before. I personally would like to see what she comes up with given more time... but it is not my taste, I admit.
> 
> I do think this has been the most entertaining season in some time and I agree with Nick's blog... there is a very good chance Korina will be back on an All-Stars show in the near future.


I didn't see Wendy's season at the time, but I did see her either on an all-star show or in reruns. Not my favorite person, but I didn't dislike her as much as her fellow contestants seemed to.

Yes, I agree. I'm enjoying this season. When I gave up cable, I didn't mind giving up PR because it had gotten deadly dull since Weinstein took over. Where were the personalities? Where was the flair? Where was the actual design?

I'm glad to see the show is back on track and I hope it stays there.


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

Nearly cried at Kini's critique. I think I'll be happy if anyone but Char wins, but he's by far my favorite. Also am I the only one that thought Char's collection should have Tim Gunn's name attached as well? I felt like he spent more time with her than anyone else. I'm probably investing too much into it lol Excited for next week.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristine McKinley said:


> Nearly cried at Kini's critique. I think I'll be happy if anyone but Char wins, but he's by far my favorite. Also am I the only one that thought Char's collection should have Tim Gunn's name attached as well? I felt like he spent more time with her than anyone else. I'm probably investing too much into it lol Excited for next week.


I'll have to watch it tonight.


----------



## CherieMarks (Oct 10, 2011)

Does anyone else wonder if Nina is the original inspiration for The Devil Wears Prada?  I respect her style-eye, but man, I wouldn't want one of her critiques. Ouch!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

CherieMarks said:


> Does anyone else wonder if Nina is the original inspiration for The Devil Wears Prada? I respect her style-eye, but man, I wouldn't want one of her critiques. Ouch!


LOL! She's tough.

I'd heard before who was the inspiration, and I'm sure I would have remembered if it had been Nina Garcia, so I had to look it up:

From Wikipedia: en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Devil_Wears_Prada_(film)



> Although the movie is set in the fashion world, most designers and other fashion notables avoided appearing as themselves for fear of displeasing U.S. Vogue editor Anna Wintour, who is widely believed to have been the inspiration for Priestly.


Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I looked a everyone's collections. Apparently, nine designers showed at Fashion Week. Didn't it used to be six?

Lots of fringe, pleats and tweed as you might expect. Kind of disappointed in Kini's collection.

I just finished watching PR All Stars Season 3. Loved seeing Korto again. She was always one of my favorites. It's so good to be watching the show again.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I looked a everyone's collections. Apparently, nine designers showed at Fashion Week. Didn't it used to be six?


I'm guessing it was a timing thing. I mentioned here that all the designers still on the televised show at the time Fashion Week started got decoy shows at Fashion week.

Betsy


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

Spoiler



I know I was a big fan of Kini but I have to say I really think the person that won deserved it the most.


 I really think the order they went out was perfect, based on their final collections. Interested to see all the drama that's going to happen next week with the get together special. Also happy that Project Runway All Stars happens soon.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I was rooting for the other finalist, I just thought that collection was more original. I do think it was close and was not unhappy with the choice... great season and yes! Vey happy allstars starts next week... and the reunion show.. CAN.NOT.WAIT!!!!


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Cuechick said:


> I was rooting for the other finalist, I just thought that collection was more original. I do think it was close and was not unhappy with the choice... great season and yes! Vey happy allstars starts next week... and the reunion show.. CAN.NOT.WAIT!!!!


I totally agree with everything you said.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I feel they picked the right winner and the right runner up.


Spoiler



Sean made some bold choices and it was very cohesive. I liked quite a bit of Amanda's especially her casual outfits.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I liked all of the collections more than I thought I might. I think they all did awesome work on the pieces that they had to do after last week's critique.

I'm okay with the results, though I would have been OK with any of three of the four winning.


Spoiler



Char was the only one I didn't think had a win-worthy collection, thought it was nice./spoiler]

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I've been on a Project Runway kick lately. I watched the latest all-star season (I think #4) with a hugely pregnant Alyssa Milano. 

It was the first time I'd ever seen Mondo's work. I missed Season 8 for some reason. I don't know if it was someone here (Betsy, was it you?) that said Mondo should have won Season 8 so I went back and watched it. 

Mondo and Michael C were totally robbed. Gretchen should never have been in the final three and she certainly shouldn't have won. After part one of the finale, I couldn't bring myself to watch part 2 since I knew she had won. 

I wouldn't have worn those clothes even in the days of granny dresses and I did wear granny dresses. And that leather jacket was completely vulgar. Not only were the model's boobs practically hanging out, but the black ombre bottom made it look like she wasn't wearing panties. About the only thing they could tag Michael C on was the sameness of the colors in his three looks. 

I also watched an interview that Tim Gunn gave on yourtube that he was appalled at the judging for that season. He even said he thought they were smoking crack. During the final deliberations, Heidi came to him and begged him to try to talk some sense into Michael and Nina. Despite both their efforts, the top prize went to Gretchen. 

Okay, I got that off my chest. Thanks for listening/reading.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I remember how upsetting that season was. I believe Mondo did come back and won an all-star season. I think Gretchen was hired by Pendelton not too long ago. I saw it on instagram. I was pretty disappointed with the winner of this past all-star. I have liked some of Dimitri's work but really hated the 80s collection he made for the finale! When they loved it, I could not believe it! WTF!? I thought Sanji should have won. I think in both these instances we had a case of a naked emperor!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> I remember how upsetting that season was. I believe Mondo did come back and won an all-star season. I think Gretchen was hired by Pendelton not too long ago. I saw it on instagram. I was pretty disappointed with the winner of this past all-star. I have liked some of Dimitri's work but really hated the 80s collection he made for the finale! When they loved it, I could not believe it! WTF!? I thought Sanji should have won. I think in both these instances we had a case of a naked emperor!


I loved Sanji, too. She was a lot like Mondo in that she just didn't know what she was going to do until she did it. I loved that gold dress with the big bow that she did.


----------

